

Why Aren’t More Indians Using Twitter? - Brajeshwar
http://pandodaily.com/2012/02/03/why-arent-indians-using-twitter/

======
batista
Because the majority of them they dont even have to f __*n eat, and they
should somehow invest their time in a bs social network?

